# Java Datenbank auslesen



## Konstantin Koark (27. Jan 2017)

Hi Leute,
ich arbeite gerade an einem Java-Programm mit welchem ich Daten in eine Datenbank eintragen und auslesen kann. Mein Problem das ganze funktioniert über RESTful API, das heißt ich sende die Befehle an eine Website und die leitet die Befehle an die Datenbank(MySQL) weiter. Und ich kann jetzt keine Daten auslesen aufgrund des Headers und der Connection.
Freue mich über alle Antworten.


----------



## Thallius (27. Jan 2017)

Antworten zu genau welcher Frage?


----------



## Konstantin Koark (27. Jan 2017)

Wie ich das Problem lösen kann, also wie ich eine Verbindung zwischen dem Programm und der Datenbank herstellen kann.


----------



## Thallius (27. Jan 2017)

Gar nicht. Du bentutz schön brav die REST API


----------



## Konstantin Koark (27. Jan 2017)

Kannst du mir wenigstens sagen was falsch ist:


```
public String sendBinees(String url, String apikey1) throws Exception {

        URL obj = new URL(url);
        HttpURLConnection con = (HttpURLConnection) obj.openConnection();

        con.setRequestMethod("GET");
        con.setRequestProperty("X-AUTH-Token", apikey1);
        String bineelist = con.getRequestMethod();
      
        System.out.println("\nSending 'GET' request to URL : " + url);
        System.out.println(bineelist);

        BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(
               new InputStreamReader(con.getInputStream()));
        String inputLine;
        StringBuffer response = new StringBuffer();

        while ((inputLine = in.readLine()) != null) {
            response.append(inputLine);
        }
        in.close();

        System.out.println(response.toString());
        JsonReader jsonReader = Json.createReader(new StringReader(response.toString()));
        JsonObject responseJson = jsonReader.readObject();
        jsonReader.close();
        String binees = responseJson.getString("binees");
        return "yeah";
    }
```


----------



## Thallius (27. Jan 2017)

Wenn du mir sagst was nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Konstantin Koark (27. Jan 2017)

Ich erhalte keine Nachricht in der Konsole


----------



## Thallius (27. Jan 2017)

Du hast zig System.out drin. DA muss doch was ausgegeben werden...


----------



## Joose (27. Jan 2017)

Welche Nachricht bekommst du nicht in der Konsole? Welche erwartest du dir?
Werden von dir Exceptions gefangen aber nicht ausgegeben?


----------

